# What are you streaming from Naxos?



## ladyrebecca (Mar 19, 2009)

For those on university campuses, you should check to see if your library subscribes to Naxos streaming. For those in the know, what are you streaming? 

I'm currently listening to Mozart's Violin Concerto No. 3 performed by violinist Kim Sjogren with the Collegium Musicum and Michael Schonwandt.

(now Tartini's Violin Concerto No. 1 by violinist Giovanni Guglielmo also conducting L'Arte dell'Arco)


----------

